# Wine Crate Coffee Table



## TrueBlueEagle

Not sure if this is the right thread placement or not, so Admin feel free to move. 

My wifes birthday was this past weekend and she said she wanted a new coffee table. Commence my first Pinterest project: Wine Crate Coffee Table. 

PSA: This is my first experience with woodworking. Never stained or built anything before so if there's error in the work, please feel free to provide positive criticism, as I may be building more!

Started by purchasing crates, wood, casters, stain/poly, and nuts/bolts/etc. 

Stained the crates in a "dark walnut". Followed by a few coats of a Matte polyurethane. Since this was a "rustic/reclaim/industrial" theme I wanted it to be matte, rather than shiny/semi-gloss. Next I stained the base which was that MDF plywood stuff used to make speaker boxes. I laid out and measured the placement of each wine crate on the base, placing the prettier grain facing upwards. Nailed those in place with some little nails to hold them. Went back and screwed in place for permanent fixture. Next, mounted 'L' brackets on the inner gap to hold a strip of 1/4" MDF panneling to be able to remove or use for hidden storage underneath. Drilled two holes in it so you can pull it out easier. Then flipped the entire project over and bolted on the caster wheels on bottom. Voila! 

Overall I was really pleased with how it turned out. Having never done anything like this before, I thought it would end up looking like a 4th grader's popsicle stick project. I think it ended up looking very 'finished'. My wife even said it looks like something you'd buy from pottery barn. I've never been in there but I took it as a compliment. I think she enjoyed taking pics and bossing me around as much as she did the final product...see pics for explanation. She also has had her eyes on replacing the recessed lighting in our kitchen so I retrofitted some egg basket lights with edison lightbulbs for our kitchen/bar area (ignore dirty dishes and clutter).  I think she was pleased for her bday. I guess it's a sign we're getting old when she's 24 and instead of me getting her a new ipod or purse, I'm buying and building things for our house. 


Thanks for looking!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Now that is pretty darn clever ! Looks really nice too.. I'm not sure I would won't mine to roll around though. I think it's quite fun the pictures of her propped watching you. Since you have exposed her painted toes it seems fitting the birthday lady should pose with her master builder and her build


----------



## king killer delete

That looks great


----------



## TrueBlueEagle

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Now that is pretty darn clever ! Looks really nice too.. I'm not sure I would won't mine to roll around though.



Thanks! It really doesn't roll unless you put some effort into it. It's a pretty heavy weight so it stays put. The main reason for the wheels was to raise it off the ground and have the ability to move it when mopping/sweeping. 

We contemplated getting the wheels that you can lock, but they didnt look as cool or industrial.  As long as it's just you propping your feet it stays put!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Be my luck my 
Legs would give out on me and I go crashing down well done !


----------



## rjcruiser

Very Nice!!!!!  Kudos to you!


----------



## wvdawg

Nice project!  You done good!


----------

